# D-Loop slipping



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

has anyone ever had a problem with your d-loop slipping up and down the string? last night a tied a d-loop in and took a few tries because the d-loop wanted to slide on the center serving when i was tightening it with pliers. actually the knott kept wanting to pull through itself before i waxed the d-loop material. that kept it from pulling through itself anymore but if i tried, i could force it up and down the string. the material i was using was the pre cut d-loop material that Bass Pro sells in a pack of 3. could it be this material just sucks or is there a trick to cinching it tighter?


----------



## buckshot97 (Jul 19, 2012)

just take a pare of plyers bettween the string and the loop and open them hard as you can and it makes that d loop tight.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

CamoCop said:


> actually the knott kept wanting to pull through itself before i waxed the d-loop material. ?


if the knot wanted to pull thru then the ends arent big enough balls to stop it from pulling apart, NO amount of wax can stop a knot from coming undone, you need to make sure ends have big enough ball so it wont pull through, wax only helps it tighten the know down on serving, check it out and redo if it pulls apart, could be a face punch waiting to happen!!!


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

buckshot97 said:


> just take a pare of plyers bettween the string and the loop and open them hard as you can and it makes that d loop tight.


i was using nock pliers to tighten it.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

dwagoner said:


> if the knot wanted to pull thru then the ends arent big enough balls to stop it from pulling apart, NO amount of wax can stop a knot from coming undone, you need to make sure ends have big enough ball so it wont pull through, wax only helps it tighten the know down on serving, check it out and redo if it pulls apart, could be a face punch waiting to happen!!!


i was tightening it up prior to burning the excess and forming the "ball". i wanted to make sure it was tight enough and the d-loop was the right length before i cut off the excess string length and burn the ends. so i need to cut the excess and burn the ends prior to using my nock pliers to tighten it? if doing it this way, am i suppose to just guess at how long to leave the ends after they are burned to get proper d-loop length? 

also will it just keep getting tighter over time to where you can not move the d-loop on the string or should i serve some peep tie'n string just above and below the d-loop to prevent any slippage? when i was shooting it this morning, there did not seem to be a problem. however i can still rotate the d-loop back and forth and apply enough pressure up and down to move it if i wanted too.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Some of that loop material is junk and doesn't hold real tight. I bought a spool of camo loop material from Cabelas or bass pro and it doesn't tighten up very good. I've been using BCY loop the last couple years and haven't had any problems with it. I use that camo crap for drop away rest cords now.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

find someone with a pair of D loop pliers . It won't move when you tighten this way. It sounds like you are not making the grade on tight. Also like was mentioned above ,you'll sock your self really hard in the face.Don't ask how I know this either.


----------



## Uzurmnd247 (Jun 1, 2009)

I use the paracord for my D loop. I use the Easton Pro archery pliers to start the loop and get a little loop going then I use the Viper string loop pliers to lock it down after I draw my bow a few times to set the peep. you might want to start with a small loop, because the Viper pliers will stretch your loop and you'll end up with a big loop. The best I have used.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

CamoCop said:


> i was tightening it up prior to burning the excess and forming the "ball". i wanted to make sure it was tight enough and the d-loop was the right length before i cut off the excess string length and burn the ends. so i need to cut the excess and burn the ends prior to using my nock pliers to tighten it? if doing it this way, am i suppose to just guess at how long to leave the ends after they are burned to get proper d-loop length?
> 
> also will it just keep getting tighter over time to where you can not move the d-loop on the string or should i serve some peep tie'n string just above and below the d-loop to prevent any slippage? when i was shooting it this morning, there did not seem to be a problem. however i can still rotate the d-loop back and forth and apply enough pressure up and down to move it if i wanted too.


what i do is when is measure material length, once i have one ball burned good i can cut the material and know exactly what length the loop will be, takes a little bit to find the length YOU like but once you do much easier to just burn one end then cut to length and install and be done. Tied nocks inside the loop are a great thing to do also, go on youtube and look for travis Tbone turner dloop and check out his video, ALSO thers one on here from DEEZLIN on tied nocksets


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

c.sitas said:


> find someone with a pair of D loop pliers . It won't move when you tighten this way. It sounds like you are not making the grade on tight. Also like was mentioned above ,you'll sock your self really hard in the face.Don't ask how I know this either.


i was using d-loop pliers


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

beaverman said:


> Some of that loop material is junk and doesn't hold real tight. I bought a spool of camo loop material from Cabelas or bass pro and it doesn't tighten up very good. I've been using BCY loop the last couple years and haven't had any problems with it. I use that camo crap for drop away rest cords now.


the stuff i have is the camo pre cut stuff from Bass Pro


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

dwagoner said:


> what i do is when is measure material length, once i have one ball burned good i can cut the material and know exactly what length the loop will be, takes a little bit to find the length YOU like but once you do much easier to just burn one end then cut to length and install and be done. Tied nocks inside the loop are a great thing to do also, go on youtube and look for travis Tbone turner dloop and check out his video, ALSO thers one on here from DEEZLIN on tied nocksets


i seen the one on here in the Nut & Bolts section. i didn't use this method because i have never had a problem with nock pinch. i was wondering about tie'n nocks on the outside of the loop to keep it from sliding up or down. from what i have gathered, the d-loop material i got is pretty much junk. it doesn't seem to want to tighten up real tight against itself or the string serving. i think i am going to throw the rest of the pre cut d-loop strings away and go with another type.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i wax my ends before tying knots, so they dont bind up and lock down tightly. i use bcy material cuz i have account since i build strings, have had one break since using and i think it was my fault and didnt make end big enough. but otherwise it works great for me in last 4yrs ive been using it. 

check classifieds for REDHDCHARM she sells the loop material and you always get a super deal with her


----------



## playcard (Nov 16, 2010)

That camo d-loop material from bass pro will slip and move and you cant get it very tight, get yourself some bcy d-loop material and make sure that you are making the knot right cinch er down and should be no more worries.


----------



## CamoCop (May 19, 2009)

thanks all for the advice, i believe my knot is fine and the material is crap. apparently there is alot of the same complaints from others that are using the same d-loops that i was.


----------



## sureshot516 (Sep 15, 2011)

get you material from AT member REDHDCHARM, she's awesome great value ships quickly..


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1330634


----------

